# How can I monitor my internet traffic?



## ChrisY (Jun 8, 2008)

Not sure where I would post this. I go with this section and hope it's fine with you guys.

I am suspecting there is activity in my PC that hogs too much bandwidth resource from me. While playing games online my ping is extremely unstable. It didn't use to be.

Is there a way for me to see what files is using internet and how much they waste?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Well you can always download a network monitor...I suggest Nework Monitor v3.1 because it is straight from Microsoft, though there are many other free network monitors available over the internet.

Alternatively, you can use the *netstat* command to see all open connections. The downside to netstat is it will not tell you which connection is using the majority of the bandwidth.

One other question, are you using a wireless router? or could there be another PC on your network?


----------



## ChrisY (Jun 8, 2008)

Just downloaded Net Monitor and learning how it works, thank you!:smile:

I have a normal router and 1 other PC in the network, but the lag is the same when I turn that computer off.

Here's what netstat says: 

I'm a little concerned with the one called e177236250.adsl.alicedsl.de

What could that be?


----------



## redoak (Mar 19, 2008)

Go to this Google page for info that may be helpful:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=adsl.alicedsl.de&btnG=Search

[redoak}


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that is your ISP. I don't think that would be your problem.


----------



## ChrisY (Jun 8, 2008)

It is located in Germany though. I'm swedish and using the common provider Telia. It is not showing up on netstat anymore either... must've been some random site or something then? :S 

I wonder why it's so unstable, when I download stuff it is always around max-speed (400-500 kb).


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

That could just be your internet. Your internet may not be capable of running at a higher speed of 500 kb. Have you tried contacting your ISP and talking to them?


----------



## ChrisY (Jun 8, 2008)

It was capable running these games before at very stable ping. When I called my providers today, asking them if there has been any traffic problems they claim there has been no problems.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Have you tried restarting your modem? Turn the modem off, wait about 2-3 minutes, then turn it back on, and let it reconnect itself. See if that helps.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

You can also install a third party firewall such as Zonealarm which will allow you to choose whether any program/file gets to access the internet. You can lock it down so that only your game is allowed through and then test your ping. 

You can also run a speed test from various locations Just search for one and make sure to choose a test location that is near where you live for accurate results.


----------



## ChrisY (Jun 8, 2008)

Is Speedtest.net a good one? In that case, here we go:

Short distance test:

Long distance test:


I'm afraid it could be my router playing pranks on me... Recently something has randomly denied access to some internet sites for me. I.e Google.com, MSN.com, Youtube.com etc.

It just says "Connecting to <page>..." and "Waiting for <page>"

Thing is I'm getting different results in IE respetively Firefox. While Google may work on IE it could be disabled in Firefox and vice-versa.

edit: I did restart my modem, shut it off for 10 mins or so. then turning everything off, computers, modem and router. It didn't work.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Look at *c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS*. The HOSTS file is a hidden and protected system file so you will need to be sure that you are able to see hidden files and also protected system files. 

Make sure that in your HOSTS file you have no references to the sites you cannot access.


----------



## ChrisY (Jun 8, 2008)

Went and checked it in notepad and I can't find them in that list. Right now I lost access to most of my favorites, most of them being forums I go to, but also big places like deviantart.com and google.com. Some sites like this one is rarely affected by this for some reason...

The "funny" part is that in 15 mins or so I will be able to connect to them again.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Next time you can't get to a website open a command prompt and type

c:\>*tracert www.website.com*​
obviously substituting www.website.com with the address of the site you cannot access. This will go to each router along the way to the destination website and will let you know exactly where your problem is. Whether it's your router or an international router somewhere along the way.


----------



## ChrisY (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay, here we go. DeviantArt is one among some sites that is not responding right now, so here's what tracert says:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Perhaps you should take a look at the *5 Steps for Virus Removal* and post any requested logs in the *HijackThis Log Help* section. 

After they verify that your system is clean, if you are still experiencing problems come back and we will investigate further.


----------

